
One-Day School - $188 per student to build - stretchwithme
http://tinyhouseblog.com/announcement/one-day-school/#more-14371
======
stretchwithme
As opposed to spending $137K per student:

    
    
      http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1625976

